# dauerbadegast



## elkop (14. Juli 2011)

mein miniteich wird schon den ganzen sommer lang an sonnentagen von einer stattlichen badekröte benützt. sie ist mittlerweile gar nicht mehr scheu, lässt sich von mir sogar mit __ wespen füttern und wir haben sie gemeinsam auf den namen "emma" getauft 

so eine treue konnte ich bisher noch nie feststellen, deshalb finde ich es einfach nett und erfreulich. nur an regnerischen tagen so wie heute da hält sich die dicke emma an land auf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Fotooos sehen wollen


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

_Hallo,

ja bidde Fotos 
_


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

wird erledigt


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Ja, das kenn ich - unsere erste Badekröte hieß Tusnelda. Die zweite Gertrud. Immer stattliche ältere Damen.

Elke, ich freu mich auf die Fotos!


----------



## elkop (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

so, liebe teichler,
jetzt hat sich meine emma wieder zum bad eingefunden. den am ende gespaltenen bambusstecken verwende ich zum füttern  meines sommergastes 
leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, emma mit geöffnetem rachen  zu knipsen. dazu brauche ich einen assistenten, sonst fällt mir die kamera ins wasser. aber kommt auch noch, viell. ein kleines vido, mal schaun. 
ich hänge auch ein aktuelles foto von meinem teichlein mit anhängender kräuterspirale an.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Ein ganz schöner Brummer


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Servus Elke

Das ist aber ein mords Brocken ... 

Schöner Teich, schöner Garten ...


----------



## Zander35 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Eine wirklich staatliche Kröte!!!


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*



Zander35 schrieb:


> Eine wirklich staatliche Kröte!!!



Warum nur muß ich wenn ich das lese an Finanzpolitiker denken?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Warum nur muß ich wenn ich das lese an Finanzpolitiker denken?



Versteh ich auch nicht  __ Kröten sind doch nützlich!


----------



## elkop (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

 politikerkröten, krötenpolitiker  :schizo tuts mir ja meine emma nit beleidigen, gell


----------



## Zander35 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Hahaha,wirklich witzig!D
Tut mir leid!
Bitte ausbessern!!!!


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Nein, das ist doch ein ganz entzückender Fehler - kann jedem mal passieren - und ohne den sind die folgenden Beiträge ja witzlos...

Wir wissen ja, dass Du Dich nur verschrieben hast im Eifer des Gefechts!


----------



## elkop (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

bin ja gespannt, wie lang mich meine dicke dame noch mit ihrer gesellschaft beehrt


----------



## elkop (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

gestern hat emma es vorgezogen, den ganzen tag sonnenbadend am strand zu verbringen.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Hallo Elke,

ich glaub, Deine Emma hatte zuviel Mehlspeisen...

PS: Diese Badekröten sind unglaublich treu, die kommen jedes Jahr wieder (sofern sie nichts dahin rafft).


----------



## elkop (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

tja, ein bissl zu dick ist sie schon, das stimmt. aber eine echt treue seele


----------



## elkop (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

hallo liebe freunde,
ich habe heute einen neuen hübschen badegast in meinem teichlein entdeckt. könnte es sein, dass das eine __ knoblauchkröte ist? ich habe eine solche oder ähnliche bisher weder an meinem teich, noch überhaupt im garten gesehen, also wäre eine knoblauchkröte eine echte freude für mich.
beim foto "von oben"  befindet sich die neue unter wasser, aber vielleicht kann man doch etwas erkennen, das die identifizierung unterstützt.


----------



## butzbacher (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Hallo Elke,

ich muss dich ein bisschen enttäuschen, aber es handelt sich hier "nur" um einen __ Grasfrosch.

Die körperliche Fülle lässt ein Weibchen vermuten.

Gruß André


----------



## elkop (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

danke andré.
ich freue mich über den __ grasfrosch genau so, denn auch so einen hatte ich noch nicht in meinem tümpelchen.


----------



## Ulli (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: dauerbadegast*

Die sieht irgendwie aus wie meine Chefin....


----------

